# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Gros problme d'installation IIS

## vvvvv

Systeme Windows XP Pro 
tout d'abord dsol si un prcdent message de ce type est parti, j'ai peut tre fait une fausse manipulation!
Je suis persuade d'avoir dj utilis IIS sur ce poste ou j'ai fait des dveloppement ASP.NET avec le Framework 1.1 et Sql server 2002.
Entre temps j'ai install le Framework 2.0 avec visual Studio 2005 Express (vcs, vb, WebDev et SQL server 2005 Express et le manager)...
Plus moyen d'avoir accs  IIS! Meme aprs une nouvelle installation  partir des composants Windows et du CD systme...
Le fichier iis.msc est bien prsent dans le rpertoire Windows/system32/inetsrv/iis.msc
Lorsque je lance IIS  partir de IIS.msc j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:
"Echec de l'initalisation du composant logiciel enfichable:

Nom: <inconnue>
CLSID:{A841B6C2-7577-11D0-bb1F-00A0C922E79C}
"

Lorsque je clique sur OK j'arrive dans la fentre des Services Internet (IIS) avec dans le volet droit le message suivant:"Echec de la cration du composant logiciel enfichable"

J'ai fait plusieurs fois la tentative de reinstallation de IIS...
J'ai dsinstall Sql Server 2005 express et 2002 et tous les composants qui vont avec car il me semble me souvenir qu'il faut installer IIS avant Sql Server...
Et toujour pas moyen.... Mme message....
Je ne sais plus comment m'y prendre... Je ne voudrais pas avoir  reinstaller Windows XP Pro... et tous les logiciels de developpement et outils divers sur la machine!
Peut-il s'agir d'un numro de licence??? Le n qui est affich dans le message d'erreur ne correspond pas au n de licence Windows que j'utilise!!!!
Entre temps je pense avoir fait une mise  jour  l'aide de Windows Update...

Merci beaucoup si quelqu'un a une piste  me donner!!!

----------


## Kaidan

Bonjour, 

Essaye en ligne de commande,

regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\inetsrv\inetmgr.dll

Bon courage

----------


## vvvvv

OK! 
J'ai effectu la manip indiqu.
Tout c'est bien pass et j'ai eu le message:



> DllRegisterServer dans ....  russi


Ensuite je trouve mon fichier iis.msc dans SYSTEM32\inetsrv\
Je double clique dessus. 
J'ai bien la fentre des services IIS qui s'ouvre mais bien sur aucun lment  afficher...
Lorsque je veux connecter (clique droit << Connecter...) un ordinateur (le poste local), il y a de nouveau un problme. J'ai le message suivant:



> Cet ordinateur n'excute pas Internet Information Services 4 ou une version suprieure!


Lorsque je tente de connecter l'ordinateur, je ne sais pas quel nom d'utilisateur mettre et je n'en met donc aucun! Si quelqu'un peut me dire ce que je doit mettre: ASPNET, le user courant????
De plus, je n'ai toujours pas les services Internet (IIS) accessible dans les outils d'administration !
Je n'ai pas non plus les fichiers d'aide : inetmgr.hlp dans mon dossier SYSTEM32\inetsrv...

----------


## Kaidan

Bonjour,

A mon avis, il faut vrifier si IIS est bien install :

Panneau de configuration -> Ajout/Suppression de programmes -> Ajouter ou supprimer des composants Windows

Vrifier que :

Services Internet (IIS) est coch ou en coch/gris.

Double-clic sur "Services Internet (...)" et vrifier que :

Composant logiciel enfichable des services Internet (IIS) est coch
Fichiers communs est coch
Service Word Wide Web est coch ou coch/gris

Double-clic sur "Service Word Wide (...)" et vrifier que :
Service World Wide Web est coch

Il faut bien entendu installer le minimum requis.

Pour vrifier galement :

C:\WINDOWS\System32\Inetsrv qui doit abriter tous les fichiers de IIS dont inetinfo.exe

Ensuite, il faut vrifier que les Services sont bien lancs dans :

Panneau de configuration -> Outils d'administration -> Services

Administration IIS doit tre dans la liste et dmarr

Publication World Wide Web doit tre dans la liste et dmarr

Bon courage

----------


## vvvvv

Merci pour ton aide! mais le problme persite et je dsespre!!!
J'ai vrifi plusieurs fois ce que tu me dit dans le panneau de configuration:
 -> Ajout/Suppression de programmes -> Ajouter ou supprimer des composants Windows
j'ai coch et vrif toutes les options que tu me prcise et relanc l'installation!
Lorsque je le fait, il ne me demande d'ailleurs mme plus le CE de XP!!!!

Pour ce qui est du fichier Inetsrv \inetinfo.exe, il existe bien!
Est-ce qu'il manque d'autres fichiers? Je ne sais pas!

Pour ce qui est des services, il y a assurment un problme:
Administration IIS n'est pas dans la liste,
Publication World Wide Web n'est pas dans la liste non plus....

et je ne sais plus comment les lancer... 

MErci encore

----------


## Kaidan

Bonjour,

Essaye de tout dcocher pour dsinstaller, de rebooter et de rinstaller si c'est pas dj tent ... sinon je vois pas du tout. Renomme le rpertoire Inetsrv dans System32 au pire pour le forcer  rinstaller les fichiers.

Bon courage

----------


## vvvvv

Bonjour, encore merci pour tes rponses Kaidan
On se sent moins seule...
Je pense qu'en effet renommer le dossier inetserv est un bon moyen de forcer l'installation de IIS.
 :8O: Mais l encore pas moyen! Lorsque je veux renommer le dossier j'ai un message d'erreur windows qui me dit ceci:



> Impossible de renommer inetsrv: Cette ressource est utilise par une autre personne ou un autre programme. ......


Je suis l'unique utilisateur du poste et je n'ai lance aucune autre application!
Peut tre y a t-il un processus qui tourne qui utilise un fichier de ce rpertoire? Mais je ne sais pas lequel cela peut tre? 
Dans le gestionnaire des tches il y a un processus services.exe qui tourne mais je n'ose pas l'arreter????
Il y a aussi un processus SYSTEM appel "Processus inactif du systme" que je pourrais peut-tre arrter????
Je ne sais pas quels processus arrter pour pouvoir renommer le rpertoire!!!

Si tu as une ide Kaidan, ou quelqu'un d'autre, cela pourrai m'aider  poursuivre!!!
C'est le poste de la maison qui me pose problme et j'en ai bien besoin pour bosser le Week-end!!!!
MErci A+ pour la suite des vnements! :8-):

----------


## Kaidan

Bonjour,

Essaye de lancer Windows en mode sans chec et de renommer  ce moment l. 

Sinon mis  part une rinstallation, je vois pas du tout.

----------


## Vow

Bonjour
Je n'ai pas vraiment d'ide non plus. Mais apparemment a me semble logique que le problme soit d  l'installation du Framework .Net 2.0.
Peut-tre faut-il regarder dans la base de registre. Est-ce que la cl {A841B6C2-7577-11D0-bb1F-00A0C922E79C} existe dans HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID ou dans HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\CLSID ?
S'il existe, pourrait-on voir ce qu'il y a dedans (en exportant la cl en .reg et en copiant le rsultat ici) ?

----------


## vvvvv

J'ai trouve la cl {A841B6C2-7577-11D0-bb1F-00A0C922E79C}, 
je l'ai exporte, je l'ouvre avec le bloc note, il contient ceci:


```

```

.......
Cela donne t-il une autre piste?
Merci.... Que puis-je faire d'autre?

----------


## Vow

Ca m'a l'air correct ...

Y a-t-il  la cl {A841B6C2-7577-11D0-bb1F-00A0C922E79C} dans HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns ?

----------


## vvvvv

re,
J'ai bien la cl {A841B6C2-7577-11D0-bb1F-00A0C922E79C} dans HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MMC\SnapIns . Elle contient:


```

```

Merci pour la suite si il y a.

----------


## vvvvv

Problme rsolu!
J'ai effectu les manipulations prconises par Kaidan.
J'ai redmarr en mode sans echec, renomm le dossier inetsrv, redemarr. J'ai fait  nouveau une dsinstallation (j'avait alors un nouveau dossier Inetsrv mais vide) suivi d'une rinstallation. Miracle! IIS a t reinstall 
 partir du CD.
Je peut de nouveau lancer IIS o je retrouve mon ordinateur local et mes sites Web!!! ::yaisse2:: 
Je n'ai pas encore tout test, ni rinstall sql Server ! mais je vais pouvoir me remettre au boulot! en esprant que l'installation de SQL Server ne gnre pas de nouveau problmes!!!
Merci beaucoup! 
Par contre si quelqu'un peut me dire  quoi correspondre les repertoires CatRoot? Suite  cette nouvelle installation de IIS j'ai un rpertoire CatRoot2 ayant la date de rinstallation de IIS (aujourd'hui)...

----------

